# $25.00 mini scrubber



## jeneje (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys here is something i put together for AP, as you know AP releases chlorine gas, i took a two gallon glass cookie jar (from walmart) $10.00 and a fish aquarium pump ($8.00 walmart) added a 800cc container use in surgery for vacuum (come with my vacuum pump) and some 1/4" oxygen tube to bubble the fumes through into a NaOH solution. Works great. No refux, No smell, No mess.

Ken


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2013)

very nice jeneje, I like its simplicty

can you tell us a little more about this fantastic system

what type of bubbler ? make and model number

what type of vacumm pump and 800cc container just incase it needs to be bought seperate. or where you got yours and the make and model number

how you made or where you bought your NaOH (Sodium hydroxide)

and maybe a short tutorial on how it works (for noobs)

thanks again, this is great !!!


----------



## jeneje (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks necromancer, 
I just wanted to make something simple to use inside the lab for AP during the cold snaps we get. The whole design is based on air bubbling the solution in the reaction vessel, building pressure above the solution pushing the fumes into the glass container through the same size air hose, bubbling up through the NaOH or preferred solution.

I have been using this system for over a week now with no problems at all. It’s nice to see the AP working. I have attached some more pics with each description of the component and type.
Hope this helps you.
Ken

The container i use for the reaction vessel is an 800cc Mada Medical part# 178B, I don't know where to buy them maybe a medical supply company. The top spout is where i hook the air tube to the glass container for removal of the fumes. If you cut about 1/4" off the top - you can fit the green hose fitting right inside for a good tight fit.

On one end is another spout that you can insert the 1/4" air hose through and down inside the container below the solution. On the other end is a cap that can be raised up and opened to insert the AP. 

To keep the pressure from poping open the container i pre drilled three 1/32 pilot holes and used three small stainless steel set screws.

The oxygen tubing is REF 2025 made by Salter Labs comes in 25 foot roll with connectors on each end. The air pump is Aqua Culture fish pump, you will want to buy the 2 port and close one of with a check valve. These i brough at Wal-mart.

When cutting the air hose the side that goes into the solution you will want to cut at a 45% angle at the tip end. This helps with backwash back up the tube. The end that you insert into the reaction vessel you will want to use a check valve so there is no backwash here either.

The glass cookie jar i drilled a hole in the center top, you will need a glass cutting bit 1/4" i got mine at Home depot they came in a set of 4 different sizes.(see pic) The lid i took a piece of rubber tubing and made a gasket and used clear silicone caulk to attach the gasket.

When adding NaOH do it very slowly i added a gallon and a half of water and then added NaOH one spoonful at a time and waited for the reaction to cool off before adding more raising the ph.

This is all i done.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 25, 2013)

How many more of those containers do you have? And would you sell one?

Derek.

Edited with more questions

What Ph do you take the solution to?

Does the cookie jar have to be glass?

Thanks in advance

Derek


----------



## Auful (Feb 25, 2013)

The containers are surgical suction canisters used to suck blood and any other fluid that exudes during surgery; they're also in most hospital rooms and used to collect exudates that might occur in the rooms, etc..... They are probably available online. I will do a search and report back.


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice, will have to make me one of those! So the pump you are using, is it a pump or one of those bubbler things? Is it sucking air from the 2nd port you closed off with the check valve? or do you have the check valve the other way? If its a pump used to pump water, do you think it will get too hot, etc. just pumping air?


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 25, 2013)

It seems to be an aerator (air pump). I believe he used the pump with 2 ports and blocked one off because the 2 port will pump a larger volume of air v.s. the one with a single port.

Derek


----------



## Auful (Feb 25, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> It seems to be an aerator (air pump). I believe he used the pump with 2 ports and blocked one off because the 2 port will pump a larger volume of air v.s. the one with a single port.
> 
> Derek



Really? See this: http://surgical-instruments-supplie...ompany.com/product/suction-canisters_2311.htm
http://www.paragonmed.com/suctionpumps.shtml
http://www.midwestdiscountmedical.com/products/collection-bottle-800cc-cs10-mada-178b


----------



## jeneje (Feb 25, 2013)

Auful said:


> Woodworker1997 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be an aerator (air pump). I believe he used the pump with 2 ports and blocked one off because the 2 port will pump a larger volume of air v.s. the one with a single port.
> ...



Wow, never figured that for the price. I just gave $50.00 for the vacuum and a box of the container. Guys i am working in the shop right now just wanted to post a quick reply. I will answer all question later today. There are other container you can use. Yes it is an air bubbler for a fisk tank.

Just want everybody to know *This will not scrubb NOx* I do use mine to bubble NOx through but i have a complete hood and packed scrubber. So please Do not use this for NOx.

Ken


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm only in finger processing AP mode right now, so that is why I want it. 

Also that first post has the plastic containers for $8 each, not bad. The other higher prices are for a case of them, 12, 24, or 36 in a case.


----------



## jeneje (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey guys here are some pics of what i use. It is a air pump for fish tanks and it works just fine, the tall container is what i would recommend because it has a lach that seals the vessel with a gasket all ready on it. Wal-mart has these for $8.95. They come in different sizes and you can use them both. What i have done here was to drill a 1/4" hole in the top and one in the side, insert you tube in the side down to the AP and use the top one to run into the solution tank. For me it just seems to work better, note you will have to adjust the length of tubing for both. Do not make them too long, no more then 2 to 3 feet.

As far as the NaOH goes, i try to keep the PH at around 10 untill i am going to dispose of it.

Hope this helps out,
Ken


----------



## jeneje (Feb 25, 2013)

kkmonte said:


> I'm only in finger processing AP mode right now, so that is why I want it.
> 
> Also that first post has the plastic containers for $8 each, not bad. The other higher prices are for a case of them, 12, 24, or 36 in a case.


kkmonte, i did not mean to say you would, hope you did not take that way. I just did not want to mislead anybody about what i use it for and why. The one i use for NOx is filled with H202 and sets inside my hood, if something goes wrong i can exhaust it through the scrubber without injury to myself or anyone else.

Take care and if you need anymore information post or PM.
Thanks for your interest.
Ken


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 2, 2013)

Auful said:


> Woodworker1997 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be an aerator (air pump). I believe he used the pump with 2 ports and blocked one off because the 2 port will pump a larger volume of air v.s. the one with a single port.
> ...



Auful, 
What I was describing was for a positive pressure system not a vacuum system (pump air into the sealed reaction container, fumes get pushed into scrubber).
I believe the $25.00 Mini Scrubber is a positive pressure system.

-I have made my own version of this design (thank you jeneje for the idea).
-I started with a 1000 ml round bottom beaker and stopper. Drilled 2-1/4" holes through the stopper.
-Using an aquarium aerator manifold with 3 accessory valves. I removed the internal check valves and filter. I am using the manifold in reverse of its intended purpose.
-I connected the aerator pump to the 2 outside manifold valves saving the center one for a syringe. The now exit port of the manifold was connected by hose to the stopper with about 4" of the hose below the stopper.
-The second hole in the stopper was connected to a hose flush with the bottom of the stopper and plumbed outside.
-since the added syringe is connected to the manifold via a valve I can add peroxide to the HCL foil solution without having to open the chamber at all.

So far I could not be happier, as jeneje said "no smell at all"

Thanks again jeneje.

Derek

P.S. I will post a picture of this later.


----------



## jeneje (Mar 2, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> Auful said:
> 
> 
> > Woodworker1997 said:
> ...



Hey Derek, glad it works for you. I would like to see your setup, i may modifiy my :lol: Enjoy and be safe.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Mar 2, 2013)

One or two of my first designs for scrubbing fumes from the vacuum flask.


----------



## jeneje (Mar 2, 2013)

Palladium said:


> One or two of my first designs for scrubbing fumes from the vacuum flask.


Nice i like this, is the packing marbles? It's good to see all the simple ways one can control fumes for our hobby.
Ken


----------



## Auful (Mar 3, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> Auful said:
> 
> 
> > Woodworker1997 said:
> ...


Woodworker,

Thanks, but whether suction or positive pressure is applied is moot to what I stated; the canister pictured is a hospital _suction canister_ used to hold suctioned fluids. Indeed, it may be applied for use in positive pressure; it probably has a one-way valve in it. However, the canister is intended for use as a medical suction canister. That's all I was saying.....


----------



## qbf99 (Nov 13, 2013)

And here is the chemistry: http://www.h2o2.com/industrial/applications.aspx?pid=101&name=Nitrogen-Oxides-Abatement


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 13, 2013)

qbf99 said:


> And here is the chemistry: http://www.h2o2.com/industrial/applications.aspx?pid=101&name=Nitrogen-Oxides-Abatement


Sorry, this design is for use with the "" AP "" process only, where no NOx fumes are generated


----------



## sharkhook (Dec 7, 2013)

I see one of my next projects. It will be nice to move inside out of the cold. It does help as I have all the needed parts on hand.

Thanks for such a simple design for processing AP.


----------



## chlaurite (Dec 7, 2013)

You'll get considerably more airflow if you manifold the two air ports together, rather than blocking one off. And If you use a larger container (like a 2-liter bottle with two inlets and one outlet) to do so, you can even reduce the noise _drastically_.

Awesome design overall, though, Kudos! Perhaps I _don't_ have to give up playing just because winter has made my garden shed too cold. :mrgreen:


----------

